# Large number of professional expats living in Canada not in jobs they are trained for



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Most foreign educated professionals such as doctors, engineers and lawyers aren’t working in the*career they trained for after arriving in Canada, according to a new study released this week. In 2006, 284,000 employed foreign educated immigrants in Canada had degrees that normally would*lead to work in regulated occupations, which the agency defines as those governed by [...]

Click to read the full news article: Large number of professional expats living in Canada not in jobs they are trained for, survey reveals...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

